# What are other night activities?



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

What do you think are some of the night activities that snowboarders usually do?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

Drink? Go to a bar? Basically "chilling"


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

That's right, JT, guess when you are a snowboarder, you are in the cold nights and so you're supposed to warm up ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

Normally I goto a bar, and am quite shattered after a day on the slopes. Have a few jugs of beer, a few jagermeisters, and then hit the hot tub at the chalet.

Heaven!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Most of the time after a day of snowboarding we either hit a club and have some fun or we will go out for dinner and then come back to the cabin and relax either in the pool or the hot tub. We are not that wild of a bunch really!



justagirl


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

BTW, what about if you just decide to stay at home, what indoor activities can you suggest to keep yourself warm and cozy?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Haha thats a easy one, just do what i do everyday, pop in a DVD or just watch TV with a nice fire on. (except that i dont have the fire part)


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

i board at night!

but i get together with friends alot..
see what other people are doing around the hill too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

Music... Lots and lots of live music. On the best nights, it's a blues club. Otherwise it's usually an alt. rock or punk band. Last really good night out was to see Art Brut in Brooklyn, New York. Great show with two other bands.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

Boarding at night seems cool. It s definitely something I'd like to try when i get the opportunity


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

I've done a lot of night skiing... It's definitely a Tun Of Fun!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

Hmm, Coda, you're the one who answers night skiing, perhaps it is really fun??? but isn't it hard to ski at night, or only where there are lots of light on?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

Haha... Yes lights... lots and lots of lights. Most ski areas offer night skiing and they light up the mountain. Something about the nighttime air though that gives me a thrill... that, and looking up and seeing stars... REAL ones, not the ones you see when you wipeout 

Only thing is, it's usually 15 degrees colder at night so you really feel it.

I imagine snowboarding adds the same extra exhiliration at night, though I haven't tried it... maybe I will THIS winter.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

Exactly! (about the 15 degrees colder at night so you really feel it) at least theres another person who loves cold air. Just like i said, i love the feeling when really cold air rushes down your lungs when your skiing or snowboarding. Feels like your high!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

geline said:


> Hmm, Coda, you're the one who answers night skiing, perhaps it is really fun??? but isn't it hard to ski at night, or only where there are lots of light on?


look at me!! i answered nightboarding!!
nighttime is a lot more fun.,..and LESS KIDS!
a totally different feeling..with the lights shining on the hill.


not in the pitch darkness!
:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

JT, you're a person after my own heart! LOVE that rush of speed in cold air. It is nearly impossible to describe to others, so I'm so happy to hear another person refer to that rush. Yes, it is indeed a natural high. I also feel this during the summertime when I get the chance to travel by any means on salt water!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

That little not that ROX made about there being less kids attracts me to the night version. I can live with the decrease in temperature.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

Well, having less obstractions on the way and you can snowboard and ski as fast as you like and anywhere you go, that would make snowboarding a great way to spend the night. Wonder if there are snowboarding areas for catered for the adults only?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

geline said:


> Well, having less obstractions on the way and you can snowboard and ski as fast as you like and anywhere you go, that would make snowboarding a great way to spend the night. Wonder if there are snowboarding areas for catered for the adults only?


i guess you'd have to ask around...
but usually 'adult only' things..tend to.....go another way.
lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey, even better.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

i dont drink, im the dd, but yeah, its all aobut chilaxen with the bros when the sun goes down, go to the pub, get myself some apple juice shots, then kick it and luagh at the drunkies


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

rox said:


> look at me!! i answered nightboarding!!
> nighttime is a lot more fun.,..and LESS KIDS!
> a totally different feeling..with the lights shining on the hill.
> 
> ...


but ya gotta make sure to have the tunes going or it's pretty much pointless :-\


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

hey guys new to the forum.. but yeah about night skiing.... ITS THE SH*T! lol... no kids, jammin hard on ur ipod, drink some beer while ur up there, just chill and enjoy it.. its the bomb.. sooo stoked for this winter..


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

geline said:


> What do you think are some of the night activities that snowboarders usually do?


aside from a few pints of therapy, a massage and / or hot tub and a fat dinner.... the most energetic evening pursuit would be a quickie at horizontal dancing.

if you have energy to do anymore IMO, you ain't riding enuff during the day!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Being a snowboarding forum, I am surprised at how few have gone night boarding. It is a staple in the snowboard world! The snow is so pantastic at night... most of the time...sometimes it can get a bit icey and dicey. But the fressshhh collld aiiir it feels good.. it feels FRESH. I love it. I love it love it love it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

i love night riding! but when that's over i usually get drunk & get in the hot tub or go to a show & dance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

the kids they dance & shake their bones


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

It's ALL about the night riding for me. The quietest time of the day, and you don't get that awful flat light that burns your corneas.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> It's ALL about the night riding for me. The quietest time of the day, and you don't get that awful flat light that burns your corneas.


I'm diggin the Dakides on the left Boarder.. reallllyyy diggginn it! O-Matic 4 LYFE! SUCKAS!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

JiveTalkinRobot said:


> I'm diggin the Dakides on the left Boarder.. reallllyyy diggginn it! O-Matic 4 LYFE! SUCKAS!


Haha. The O-Matic is going to be great friends with the park for night riding this year.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> Haha. The O-Matic is going to be great friends with the park for night riding this year.


Hey, that board looks familiar to me for some reason...


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Hey, that board looks familiar to me for some reason...


Geeee...I wonder why!:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

FYI the O-Matic Wiig Out won Transworld's good wood award this year.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey, Boarderholic is now a Mod! Good luck and congrats (and if you punt me off the forums, please don't kick as hard, lol)!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> Hey, Boarderholic is now a Mod! Good luck and congrats (and if you punt me off the forums, please don't kick as hard, lol)!


Hahahaha. Thanks. And I'll try not to!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> One of the farm hand kids came over and told me they do that alot.


i've never been spit on by one, but yeah, they definitely like to spit at us humans.
and that's disgusting that you were eating pig skin!!!!! ewwww!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

hahahaha 

llama 1 - 0 MPD


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh man, that would make me f-cking FURIOUS!!!!


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Actually the fried pork skin is the ultimate. If you dry it, you can keep it forever and use it as protein when you go riding, sort of like jerkey. But yea the Llama won big time. I was in no fashion to debate with him about his lewdness.
> 
> Now last night was a concert. "The Outlaws" and "Dickey Betts". The outlaws blew em away both shows. It started raining to cool it down. Then of course you got the people with the umbrellas its like "put em down" its only rain. But man they rocked. Dont get me wrong Dickey betts was excellent, did a 15 minute version of "jessica".
> 
> Tonights nitelife is going to be fun, We got the Comodores..I know, I know but its a concert, and theres people there. Will I trade in my tye dye for a pair of bell bottoms and tight silk shirts?? Pleeeeeeeaseeeee!


Oh yeahhhhh....get DOWN!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

I usually just chill out with buddy's. Maybe have a few beers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

Probably just ripping it, and sitting back in a hot tub with some mixed drinks and just listening to music while looking at the stars. Nothing better. Add some social life, and you got your self a mini party.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

mott said:


> Probably just ripping it, and sitting back in a hot tub with some mixed drinks and just listening to music while looking at the stars. Nothing better. Add some social life, and you got your self a mini party.


That's my type of party. Just a few friends chillin and havin a good time. Nothin better.:thumbsup:


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I sleep at night instead of going out...does that count?


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Last year the routine was to hit the hot tub as soon as I got home (condo life benefits  ) ... relax there for an hour or so, then get ready and hit the bars after... And if that's saturday night; leave the bar early and hit the slopes in the morning again :thumbsup:

I've never gone night boarding, but where I live its not too great here... 1st thing in the morning is awesome for snow conditions too...


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

hit up the ski towns local fire in town. (im refering to the one in Keystone in the middle) chill people are usually there smokin bowls and talking.


----------

